# wow keine char daten in blasc3



## Sefix (14. Oktober 2010)

hi
ich bekomme keine daten von meinem wow-account angezeigt


----------



## barbarossa0815 (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

wie der Titel schon sagt gibt´s ein Problem mit WoW seit dem Update am Mittwoch.
Mir zeit es immer einen Fehler an wenn ich in WoW rein geh und Daten werden dann auch keine übermittelt (fehlgeschlagen).
Um die Fehlermeldung weg zu bekommen muss ich den AddOns BLASC deaktivieren.

Kann das sein, das da ein Update von BLASC kommen muss oder geht generell nicht mehr?
Haben andere auch das Problem?

Danke für die Antworte.


----------



## Thyrgrim vom Walde (14. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir passiert gar nichts. Keine Fehlermeldung, aber auch kein WoW-Account oder Charakterdaten.


----------



## Norica (16. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir ist es ähnlich , das ich keine chars auswählen kann mit blasc3  
der manuelle upload funktioniert auch nicht.



zudem ich ingame ein Fehler bekomme das Blasc nich funktioniert


----------



## Heavenstorms (17. Oktober 2010)

hab noch die vorgänger version von blasc 3
war bisher immer zufrieden doch seit dem patch, zeigt es beim einloggen einen fehler und in die lua wir nichts eingetragen was man uploaden könnte

lg heaven


----------



## Alvedild (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann mich zwar in den Blasc3 Client einloggen, aber dann steht weiterhin vorne ich soll mich bitte einloggen oder registrieren. Das ich aber eingeloggt bin sehe ich übers Menü oben, dort kann ich "Blasc -> Ausloggen" auswählen. Daten werden bei mir aber auch nicht gesammelt. Im WTF Unterordner werden keinerlei Blasc Daten gesammelt. Das Übertragen der nicht vorhandenen Daten funktioniert aber, jedenfalls kommt nach dem Beenden des Spiels immer die Meldung "Erfolgreich übertragen".


----------



## vampirdevil (17. Oktober 2010)

wie 

*Alvedild geht es mir auch gibts ne lösung schon oder so was?*


----------



## barbarossa0815 (19. Oktober 2010)

barbarossa0815 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie der Titel schon sagt gibt´s ein Problem mit WoW seit dem Update am Mittwoch.
> Mir zeit es immer einen Fehler an wenn ich in WoW rein geh und Daten werden dann auch keine übermittelt (fehlgeschlagen).
> ...



Update:

Also bei mir hat gestern (18.10.) nach dem klicken auf BLASC3 das Programm automatisch mehrere kleine Updates runter geladen, mit dem Erfolg, das jetzt nix mehr geht. Nur ein weises Windowsfenster bei dem die Sanduhr angezeigt wird wenn man drüber fährt. Kann ich dann nur noch über den Taskmanager beenden.
Ich geb´s auf mit dem Ding!


----------



## ZAM (19. Oktober 2010)

barbarossa0815 schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Also bei mir hat gestern (18.10.) nach dem klicken auf BLASC3 das Programm automatisch mehrere kleine Updates runter geladen, mit dem Erfolg, das jetzt nix mehr geht. Nur ein weises Windowsfenster bei dem die Sanduhr angezeigt wird wenn man drüber fährt. Kann ich dann nur noch über den Taskmanager beenden.
> Ich geb´s auf mit dem Ding!



Oder du schickst mal die log.txt aus dem BLASC3-Installationsverzeichnis an support@buffed.de  Im Text mit Link-Vermerk zu diesem Thread hier.


----------



## ZAM (19. Oktober 2010)

vampirdevil schrieb:


> wie
> 
> *Alvedild geht es mir auch gibts ne lösung schon oder so was?*



Um überhaupt was nachvollziehen zu können, benötigen die Angabe von mindestenes einem Charakter + Servernamen.


----------



## Thyrgrim vom Walde (19. Oktober 2010)

Habe es gerade nochmals installiert. Das Feld "Wähle die WoW Accounts welche deinem myBuffed Profil zugeordnet werden sollen" bleibt leer.
Nachdem ich mich nun kurz bei WoW eingeloggt und wieder ausgeloggt hatte, poppte rechts unten in der Taskleiste ein Fenster auf "Die Profilinformationen wurden erfolgreich übertragen". Hä ? Was will er denn übertragen, wenn er gar keine Daten hat ? Ich werde aus dem Ding nicht mehr schlau. Schade.


----------



## ZAM (19. Oktober 2010)

Thyrgrim schrieb:


> Habe es gerade nochmals installiert. Das Feld "Wähle die WoW Accounts welche deinem myBuffed Profil zugeordnet werden sollen" bleibt leer.
> Nachdem ich mich nun kurz bei WoW eingeloggt und wieder ausgeloggt hatte, poppte rechts unten in der Taskleiste ein Fenster auf "Die Profilinformationen wurden erfolgreich übertragen". Hä ? Was will er denn übertragen, wenn er gar keine Daten hat ? Ich werde aus dem Ding nicht mehr schlau. Schade.



Um überhaupt was nachvollziehen zu können, benötigen die Angabe von mindestenes einem Charakter + Servernamen.


----------



## Norica (19. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Um überhaupt was nachvollziehen zu können, benötigen die Angabe von mindestenes einem Charakter + Servernamen.



Noríca Die Aldor  gnhihihi


----------



## Thyrgrim vom Walde (19. Oktober 2010)

Charaktername : Wigand

Realm : Teldrassil


----------



## Sefix (19. Oktober 2010)

realm : die nachtwache

char . necromus


----------



## ZAM (19. Oktober 2010)

Sefix schrieb:


> realm : die nachtwache
> 
> char . necromus



http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/view/4002709
Die Aktualisierung ist von 2008.

Aber mit dem Char scheint auch in der Armory was nicht zu stimmen.
http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Die+Nachtwache&cn=Necromus


----------



## Thyrgrim vom Walde (19. Oktober 2010)

In der Armory scheint mit vielen Charakteren etwas nicht zu stimmen.

Keine Aktualisierungen oder manche Charaktere werden gar nicht gefunden.
Das Blizzard-Forum ist voll damit.

In meinem Blasc wird nun mittlerweile mein WoW-Account angezeigt, aber nichts weiter.

Antwort auf die PN ist unterwegs.


----------



## barbarossa0815 (20. Oktober 2010)

barbarossa0815 schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Also bei mir hat gestern (18.10.) nach dem klicken auf BLASC3 das Programm automatisch mehrere kleine Updates runter geladen, mit dem Erfolg, das jetzt nix mehr geht. Nur ein weises Windowsfenster bei dem die Sanduhr angezeigt wird wenn man drüber fährt. Kann ich dann nur noch über den Taskmanager beenden.
> Ich geb´s auf mit dem Ding!



So hab´s heute (20.10.) wieder probiert, und siehe da! Kleines kurzes automatisches Update und es funktioniert wieder! Super! Danke!


----------



## ZAM (20. Oktober 2010)

barbarossa0815 schrieb:


> So hab´s heute (20.10.) wieder probiert, und siehe da! Kleines kurzes automatisches Update und es funktioniert wieder! Super! Danke!



Mh - wir hatten bzw. haben immer noch einen gigantischen Stau an Charakterdaten, die noch nicht eingetragen wurden bzw. wo noch diverse Zusammenhänge fehlen. Vielleicht tröpfelt das mit der Zeit rein.


----------

